# A quick Q about protein skimmers



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm setting up my first SW tank which I bought off craigslist. The existing Protein Skimmer is disassembled and looks like there may be a few things missing or damaged. In any event, I'm planning to replace it with a HOB unit as I do not use a sump (yet... the space in the stand is pretty cramped).

For a 120g tank, would a protein skimmer rated for 300g be appropriate? I was leaning towards the Coralife Cone Skimmer. The price difference for it and the 150 is only about $15 on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-5999-Cone-Skimmer-300-Gallon/dp/B007571406

For the 300, after all the taxes, shipping fees and exchange to CDN$, it would be about $370.

For $15 I'd rather get something with more capacity, would there be any disadvantages?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> I'm setting up my first SW tank which I bought off craigslist. The existing Protein Skimmer is disassembled and looks like there may be a few things missing or damaged. In any event, I'm planning to replace it with a HOB unit as I do not use a sump (yet... the space in the stand is pretty cramped).
> 
> For a 120g tank, would a protein skimmer rated for 300g be appropriate? I was leaning towards the Coralife Cone Skimmer. The price difference for it and the 150 is only about $15 on amazon:
> 
> ...


No disadvantage other than it will have a bigger pump which means slightly higher wattage and power cost. The higher capacity will allow you to put more bioload in the system, as your skimmer will be able to pull more out. By more bioload I mean adding more fish than you normally should with that size of tank.

Can't comment on the specific skimmer you are looking at tho. I used to run one of the older needle wheel coralife units (220g model) on my 65g tank, and when it crapped out I went with a vertex omega 150. The vertex pulls MUCH more waste and runs much better than the coralife ever did.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I should also point out that the cone skimmers from coralife are intended as an in sump skimmer. I don't think you can hang those on the back of the tank.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

not gonna pull any punches on this. total piece of crap. don't waist your money. 
I would highly, strongly, positively, staunchly, vigorously recommend that you take the time, do it properly and go with a sump for a 120 Gallon system. Even if it's only a 20 Gallon with enough space for only a PROPER skimmer, heater and return pump you chances for success will be 1000 times better. Surly if you have room for a 120 gallon tank you have room for a small sump. You will thank yourself later. 

Also, a hang on back skimmer is a poopy disaster waiting to happen, ugly as all hell and real estate pigs.... but if you must .... If you do go (God forbid) without a sump on a 120G the only HOB skimmers I have heard are any good are reef octopus bh2000 and the Eshopps' PSK-100H with Sicce pump.


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

i used to use a deltec mc600 hang on the back for 4 years on my 100 gallon before i upgraded to a 180 with sump and liked it even tho it has a small cup


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I appreciate the help so far. Here's my current issue with a sump... the stand has these dividers from the front to back that make it difficult to squeeze things in. I think the biggest section I can fit stuff into, has a footprint of about 10"x15"; with that space, I don't think a 20gal is feasible.

So, if I choose to do a sump, I will need a new stand. Changing topics slightly, what's my best resource (reasonably priced) in the GTA for a stand that is at least 60" long?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

stands are extremely easy to build with 2x4's. so easy that someone like me who has zero carpentry skills can accomplish it...(twice now) 
here is a link to a DIY stand thread with a design that many of us have followed:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964

sorry if I came across as a little pushy in my first reply but this topic (to sump or not to sump) comes up all the time. I don't care what you do but trust me, you will thank yourself later for a little more work in the set-up that will save you time and work later down the road.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah it's a hard pill, sump or no sump, and I agree w Fesso. We all eventually get to a sump, it's just a question of shortening the time until you do it.
Can you cut out part of the dividers in your stand?
In terms of cost effective, build your own is a good option, as it gives you lots of choice about how to style it.
Metal stands are cheap, unattractive, but you could do something with it, if you are creative.
There are a couple places selling aluminum extrusion with panel inserts that can do great stands, although they have a bit more of an industrial look, too depending on how you handle it.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't dick around...make a sump work. Don't try and cheap out to much. You dont need to get a brand new skimmer but get a good quality one. AND USE A SUMP. I wasn't going to put one on mine when I first started it up but im happy I did. Will give you more water capacity and you can stuff a bunch more LR in it to help with filtration. Also can hide all your heaters etc so they aren't in your display. If you are handy at all get yourself a glass tank and make your own sump. Build a stand and if you want it to be pretty wrap the stand in painted Mdf like i did. Then plumb it all. 

Just my two cents. Maybe 5 cents. Lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

save yourself the headache and follow the sage advice from experienced reefers on here. 

I don't know what kind of stand you got with the tank, but consider building your own using the stand build calculator and template. The initial cost of the 2x4's would be minimal. As Fesso said, even the least skillful could build the stand with minimal tools.... I count myself in that group. 

The end result would be far superior to anything sold in the big box aquarium stores. Then you will have the proper room for a sump et al. and will to hide all kinds of things in the stand.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

That design looks so familiar ! 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75298&d=1406602318


----------

